# Oklahoma Joe Highland temperature variations



## quinngarcia (May 3, 2017)

So. Got the highland and did the mods. RTV 
Gaskets along doors 
Baffle/Convection plate from bbqmods

Did a test run and found that while temperature is stable across the cooking chamber, it is vastly different from top to bottom. The dome temp is super high while grate level is significantly lower. Example 300 on dome height and 250 at grill level. I imagine this is normal since there is the plate present but can anyone validate this please?  I have a digital thermometer with probe at grate level and it's fairly accurate. I just wonder if the higher temp above affects the food at grate level.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2017)

My Lang runs about 20 degrees hotter on the top rack.

I don't think there is much you can do about it, since heat tends to rise.

Al


----------



## mk10 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yep. That's what  I get too. Around 250 just above the grill and 300 or better on the lid thermometer. I also tested the temperature of the lid thermometer with boiling water, so it's probably reasonably close. 

I think it's operating the way it's supposed to and you're good to go!


----------



## cksteele (Jun 18, 2017)

if you wanna  bring the heat down lower  to the grill you could add a  extension to the  the  smokestack  i added  a piece  of metal piping  to  bring the exhaust down to grate  lvl in my ok joe


----------



## Griz0146 (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m getting the same problem in the heighland reverse flow especially the first hour. The smoke stack comes done to the grate. The longer the cook the closer the top temp matches the bottom.  I have to remind myself no peeking or that throws everything off again.


----------



## E's Smokin (Aug 17, 2018)

I put in a shelf 4 inches above the grate & lowered the stack to the bottom grate level, the top shelf was close & the bottom grate was close , so I have 2 cooking zones that maintained temp for over 7 hours


----------

